# Buddies Turkey



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I have another post about my good buddies two boys getting nice turkeys. Saturday was dads turn. He spotted this gobbler off in the distance, and went on recon and belly crawled withing 15 yards, and shot the bird.


----------



## stevied (Aug 3, 2005)

what a season,good weather and not much hunting pressure helped.also i think when you pass on the jake's ,look out for next year!


----------

